# Slab Flattening Router Bit



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I want to build a router sled for flattening flitches and will need a 1/2" shank bit for my 3 HP router. I would prefer a 1" to 2" cut or larger so a 1/2" cut bit is out.

Anyone got anything like it?

Also what about this one?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sabre-Tool...875024?hash=item5485225e90:g:SVwAAOSw09Ve1mQz

Country of Origin? Reasonably priced, so I'm thinking China.


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

When I used a similar bit to attempt to flatten an end grain cutting board, I ran into issues with the bit leaving a "sharp" line on its edges. It was suggested to me that I use a bowl and tray router bit as these have a radius on the edge that will ease the transition from one pass to the next.

This one is listed as 1 1/4 width. https://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Ro...07ZQPYGFYDJ&psc=1&refRID=50ZWH8PPS07ZQPYGFYDJ


----------



## Ranger652 (Jun 9, 2020)

I just used this same bit to build my new bench. The first one mentioned. I got it on Amazon for about $10 cheaper. It worked great. It did leave a ridge on the side, but not bad. I was planning on sanding the top anyway. It all worked great. It will produce A LOT of wood chips. Only try to take off 1/16" with each pass.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I use this one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N2UQETH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's fairly easy to knock the sharp outer edge off with a diamond stone, doesn't take much to help with the line.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I wonder if a bit like the Uxcell one cited works better at lower HP since the carbide goes all the way across? Of course the other style like I cited may be better at chip removal?

Also found this one:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GYRTF8...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


Still looking for reviews (other than Amazon) and country of origin for the three bits.


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

dig--I am curious if you found a bit and if so how did it work?


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

my 4" belt sander got rid of the router edge lines when I resurfaced by many decades old end-grain cutting board


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

One possibility would be a fly cutter. These are generally used on metal surfaces to flatten . A set of 3 with 3 cutters provided are usually under $30.00. I have a set ,I use the large fly cutter mostly. The head is 1-3/8" diameter and if I recall the cutter will do up to 4" diameter. The cutters are not ground, you will have to grind them yourself or ask someone familiar with machining to assist you.
I have never used a fly cutter in a router, only in a milling machine. If you have a lot of surfaces to flatten, a fly cutter may be an option
mike


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Elden Cozort said:


> dig--I am curious if you found a bit and if so how did it work?


Haven't gotten one yet. I've been busy cutting firewood for next year and processing some of the Mulberry and Walnut into bowl blanks.

Anyone in the St. Louis area a bowl turner?


----------

